# Virgin+TIVO The "Vivo box" can't come quick enough



## royfox (Apr 5, 2004)

Well, after about 10 years of ownership, three new hard drives, 1 new PSU and about 10 remotes (don't ask).. my TIVO series 1 looks like it is about to give up. I will be dammed if I'm going to spend more cash to keep it alive only to be replaced very soon.. so PLEASE hurry up and release the "ViVo" box.. (btw that is a tm by myself.. no pinching in Virgin..)

Any updates anyone?


----------



## CarlWalters (Oct 17, 2001)

ViVo! Excellent


----------



## warrenrb (Jul 21, 2002)

I'm in a similar boat - my remote (my second) is becoming less and less responsive each day, but I'll be darned if I'm going to splash out for a new one this close to 'ViVo' as you put it.

I also held off getting a V+ for HD World Cup in the summer, in case they 'locked me into it' for a year and wouldn't let me upgrade the day the new TiVo came out.


----------



## CarlWalters (Oct 17, 2001)

I have to say that when PlayTV Series Link upgrade comes out later this year and I've shoved in a 1TB drive then I'll be happy enough with that. TiVo will still be there in the background though catching stuff that would have slipped through the net


----------



## AENG (Dec 20, 2000)

ViVo - brilliant coinage! There must be quite a lot of us similarly champing at the bit out here I guess.


----------



## davisa (Feb 19, 2002)

Well after 10+ years of Virgin Media I'm moving home to a non-cabled area so "can't come quick enough" is now too late!! :down:


----------



## mrtickle (Aug 26, 2001)

Why, is it too late to change your plans? You haven't exchanged contracts yet I hope?


----------



## Royalflush (Nov 6, 2003)

I too am eagerly waiting a ViVo box, no way am I going to buy a V+ and risk not being able to migrate easily 

Just wish they would hurry up


----------



## warrenrb (Jul 21, 2002)

The fact they announced it a year before it would be ready doesn't help - what a tease!

Really looking forward to it. If it came out in time for my 40th birthday in November that would be perfect!


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

I have heard (though not officially. it was mentioned on the DS Forums) that pre-registration is to open soon.


----------



## ghstone (Apr 12, 2003)

Does anyone know yet whether this will remain Cable only, or will it be made available over broadband ?


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Cable only for now, all the talk of IP TV is over VM's internal cable network, 
not over the larger internet.

http://www.lightreading.com/document.asp?doc_id=181664&site=cdn&


----------

